

 Snowden Speaks, Says He Acted Alone. Should We Believe Him?  - ibsathish
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/116300/snowden-talks-nsa-leaks-says-not-spy

======
infinii
Does it matter? This is a tactic by the US government to make the public
forget about crimes they're committing against the public's privacy.

------
dragonwriter
Do I really care if Snowden worked alone or with others to bring attention to
a massive secret spying program directed against its own citizens that even
the governments _own_ review has characterized as both _useless_ and
_illegal_?

